# How much will the 5d3 cost at the end of 2012?



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

With many people thinking about getting a 5d3 now, wait for a lower price or get a 5d2 instead if the high price of the new model persists, I thought I'd do a quick survey.

Opinions on how likely price drops are seem to be very split, so here's your chance to voice your opinion and revisit the thread at the end of 2012 for a good laugh (like "how much better will the 650d sensor be?")...

Please don't write "But I've seen it as low as xyz sold on ebay by a hk dealer", this poll is about the tendency, so specify standard u.s. shop retail prices.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2012)

I said $3,500, as I think that will remain the list price. But, I do expect Canon to offer a rebate of $150-$200 for the holidays. Maybe double the rebate if you buy a lens. So, street price could be a little lower.


----------



## preppyak (Jul 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I said $3,500, as I think that will remain the list price. But, I do expect Canon to offer a rebate of $150-$200 for the holidays. Maybe double the rebate if you buy a lens. So, street price could be a little lower.


Yeah, I have the same feeling, which is why I put $3300. It will still have the technical retail price of $3499, but, you'll see it on Amazon/B+H/etc at $3300ish during the holiday sales.

Definitely don't see it doing a major drop to anything like $3000


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

It really depends on sales volume, more than anything. For example, I infer that initial sales of the new 600EX-RT were not as strong as expected, and that's why it was added to the current rebate program (unusual for a newly-released product).


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> For example, I infer that initial sales of the new 600EX-RT were not as strong as expected, and that's why it was added to the current rebate program (unusual for a newly-released product).



Unfortunately the 600rt wasn't added to the european cash-back program, even though all other flashes have a rebate :-( ... maybe eu customers are more keen on bleeding edge tech? Anyway, I would think that the 600rt sales are good because the used 580ex2 price has dropped so much, and imho this means people are upgrading.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 2, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For example, I infer that initial sales of the new 600EX-RT were not as strong as expected, and that's why it was added to the current rebate program (unusual for a newly-released product).
> ...



Honestly, I don't consider a $30 rebate a sign of anything.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I think you underestimate the "sale" effect on consumer mentality. People buy stuff just because it's perceived as a good deal, regardless of whether or not it is. Just check out eBay--people often buy stuff for more than MSRP just because it's on eBay they think it must be a good deal. I have buddies at work that go to the same restaurant for lunch every Monday because they get double stamps on their frequent diner card, even though they end up spending more even with thier freebie than they would at other restaurants.

Canon knows this, so I absolutely would take it as a sign that they are not moving as many as they would like.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Honestly, I don't consider a $30 rebate a sign of anything.



Ugh, I thought the rebate was higher considering the price - you're correct, might not mean much, only that now all flashes have a minor incentive to buy them now (the 580ex2 wasn't in the first list because it was phased out).


----------



## traveller (Jul 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> It really depends on sales volume, more than anything. For example, I infer that initial sales of the new 600EX-RT were not as strong as expected, and that's why it was added to the current rebate program (unusual for a newly-released product).



Very true, but it might also depend on what Nikon's offer is with regard to the (very strongly) rumoured D600. The trouble for Canon with a camera like the D600 would be creating a rival that could match its price point, whilst looking like a better camera than the 5D MkII and not as good as the 5D MkIII. Canon might be forced to do some asymmetric competition by lowering the price of the 5D MkIII to perhaps half way between the D600 and D800; this would be analogous to the situation that used to exist between Canon's pre-60D XXD line and the Nikon D70-90/D100-300.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 2, 2012)

I think $3000 for the holidays of 2012. The d800 has been sold out and/or back ordered for over 3 months now while the 5d3 has always been available to buy with little to no wait, and THAT speaks volumes about the higher demand for the d800 vs the 5d3. This supply demand curve will force canon to lower the price to $3k...IMO.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 2, 2012)

Northstar said:


> I think $3000 for the holidays of 2012. The d800 has been sold out and/or back ordered for over 3 months now while the 5d3 has always been available to buy with little to no wait, and THAT speaks volumes about the higher demand for the d800 vs the 5d3. This supply demand curve will force canon to lower the price to $3k...IMO.



"This supply demand curve"--I see your point on demand, but missed where you mentioned what the supply was... ???


----------



## Northstar (Jul 2, 2012)

thepancakeman said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I think $3000 for the holidays of 2012. The d800 has been sold out and/or back ordered for over 3 months now while the 5d3 has always been available to buy with little to no wait, and THAT speaks volumes about the higher demand for the d800 vs the 5d3. This supply demand curve will force canon to lower the price to $3k...IMO.
> ...



You're correct pancake...I'm just guessing that they have similar manufacturing capabilities...just a guess and a prediction.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Northstar said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



With nikons battery issues, AF issues, etc... Also canon had 2 dedicated factories just pumping out this camera... Nikon... dont know... wasn't ever published. Also read somewhere that places like amazon UK got sick of nikons delays and problems they cancelled all pre-orders... So it's really hard to tell.


----------



## DB (Jul 3, 2012)

The new 5D3 is now available for 2,999 euros from a reliable online retailer (I've purchased L lenses from this eBay outlet e.g. got my new 24-70mm f/2.8L for €1,039 at the start of the year) - see link below:

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/g-CANON-EOS-5D-Mark-III-MIII-M-III-GARANTIE-EUROPA-4-YAHRE-NEU-/180918676722?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Digitalkameras&hash=item2a1f97ecf2#ht_5553wt_1372

That's a _500 euro_ or _630 dollar _(US$) *drop* in just a couple of months from launch (includes a 4-Year Warranty).


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jul 3, 2012)

Northstar said:


> I think $3000 for the holidays of 2012. The d800 has been sold out and/or back ordered for over 3 months now while the 5d3 has always been available to buy with little to no wait, and THAT speaks volumes about the higher demand for the d800 vs the 5d3. This supply demand curve will force canon to lower the price to $3k...IMO.



Nikon's supply always sucked compared to Canon. Even without a hot new product they struggled with supply on their upper tier models.


----------



## Wilmark (Jul 3, 2012)

The only thing about waiting is that I feel that Canon is hard at work to bridge the gap with Nikon (Read DR etc). All the current models will get quicker updates than normal, including the 1Dx which i suspect is still using old sensor tech. Canon cannot afford the hemorrhage of photographers who will switch to Nikon and and all those new ones who are buying Nikon for the first time and not Canon. Canons Sensor tech is their Achilles heel and they have to fix and implement this fast. However in the mean time the 5d3, 1Dx and rebel will sell as fast as they could make them, although it may not last into next year. I wouldnt touch anything Canon with an APSC sensor though, for pro work. Although the 60D with ML looks good for video at current discounts.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 3, 2012)

> This supply demand curve will force canon to lower the price to $3k...IMO.





> Canon cannot afford the hemorrhage of photographers who will switch to Nikon and and all those new ones who are buying Nikon for the first time and not Canon.



What are you people smoking?

I just checked the Amazon best sellers list. As of 9 p.m. tonight the D800 was #8 and the 5DIII was #9. Those are incredible sales figures for both cameras. Especially, when you consider that they are bookended (at #7 and #10) by cameras that are under $600. 

Both of these cameras are well on their way to becoming massive success stories for their respective companies. If you are going to make up sh*t, at least make it believable.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I just checked the Amazon best sellers list. As of 9 p.m. tonight the D800 was #8 and the 5DIII was #9. Those are incredible sales figures for both cameras. Especially, when you consider that they are bookended (at #7 and #10) by cameras that are under $600.


 
The Canon 5d MK III comes as a body only, and as a kit with lens, and a lot of both of these are sold. The D800 is only offered as a body only.

Add the additional sales of the 5D MK III kit to those of the body only, and they are likely much higher on the list.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 3, 2012)

The price has a lot of folks looking at refurb mk2's.


----------



## traveller (Jul 3, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> The only thing about waiting is that I feel that Canon is hard at work to bridge the gap with Nikon (Read DR etc). All the current models will get quicker updates than normal, including the 1Dx which i suspect is still using old sensor tech. Canon cannot afford the hemorrhage of photographers who will switch to Nikon and and all those new ones who are buying Nikon for the first time and not Canon. Canons Sensor tech is their Achilles heel and they have to fix and implement this fast. However in the mean time the 5d3, 1Dx and rebel will sell as fast as they could make them, although it may not last into next year. I wouldnt touch anything Canon with an APSC sensor though, for pro work. Although the 60D with ML looks good for video at current discounts.



If Canon were that concerned to "bridge the gap" between Nikon/Sony sensor technology and their own, they would have done so in this current generation (I can't speak for the 1D X yet). The dynamic range issue (i.e. the low read noise of the latest Sony Exmor sensors) has been apparent since the 16MP APS-C sensor, which was first offered in the D7000 (and Sony A580) back in Autumn (Fall) 2010 (the D800 has what is basically a full-frame version of this sensor). Are you seriously suggesting that it has taken Canon over a year to notice that this sensor has lower read noise than their own?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 3, 2012)

> If you are going to make up sh*t, at least make it believable.



You know what i believe, i believe if you walk into ANY camera shop in the US you will consistently find the d800 out of stock, and more often than not a 5d3 in stock....I'm not making up the fact that I can buy and have a 5d3 in my hands within one day if I want one, if I want a d800, then I better say a prayer....I believe that both companies have similar manufacturing capabilities so I'm guessing that the supply side is similar.....and as I said earlier, only nikon and canon know the supply side, but the demand side seems to favor Nikon.....so - $3000 by year end for my guess.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 3, 2012)

Nikon's manufacturing facilities are small compared to Canon's.

Worldwide, Canon's far outsell Nikon, always have and probably always will.

Sure, the D800 is a wanted camera, it's just that Nikon doesn't have the facilities or the money to make more of them.

Anyway, I'm VERY happy with my 5D3 and wouldn't change it for a D800, even if the D800 was half the price and was sitting on the shelf.
There's far more to good camera than just a sensor, like good lens selection, service and reliability.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 3, 2012)

Northstar said:


> > If you are going to make up sh*t, at least make it believable.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what i believe, i believe if you walk into ANY camera shop in the US you will consistently find the d800 out of stock, and more often than not a 5d3 in stock....I'm not making up the fact that I can buy and have a 5d3 in my hands within one day if I want one, if I want a d800, then I better say a prayer....I believe that both companies have similar manufacturing capabilities so I'm guessing that the supply side is similar.....and as I said earlier, only nikon and canon know the supply side, but the demand side seems to favor Nikon.....so - $3000 by year end for my guess.



Your logic is overwhelming. Did you consider the fact that there are more 5D Mark III's out there than D800's? Additionally, do you know Canon and Nikon production volume capabilities? You're making this conclusion because you see store shelves? Wow. Look at the overall market. Canon dominates Nikon in overall market. Maybe you are right, not in these particular two cameras, but your viewpoint is quite narrow and probably inaccurate.


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 3, 2012)

The 5D3 can now be had for $3079. So end of this year, I'm predicting $2900 or less on eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-22-3MP-Digital-Camera-Body-/400307522467?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item5d34300ba3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-22-3MP-Digital-Camera-/221018005874?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item3375b32172


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 3, 2012)

How about how much will the 5D3 be from Authorized Canon Retailers at the end of the year?


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 3, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> How about how much will the 5D3 be from Authorized Canon Retailers at the end of the year?



Well lets see, you can buy it now from an authorized dealer for $3218. So end of the year, around $3000 I'd guess.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Body-Only-/190698239592?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item2c66803668


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2012)

> .You know what i believe, i believe if you walk into ANY camera shop in the US you will consistently find the d800 out of stock, and more often than not a 5d3 in stock....I'm not making up the fact that I can buy and have a 5d3 in my hands within one day if I want one, if I want a d800, then I better say a prayer....I believe that both companies have similar manufacturing capabilities so I'm guessing that the supply side is similar.....and as I said earlier, only nikon and canon know the supply side, but the demand side seems to favor Nikon.....so - $3000 by year end for my guess





> .Your logic is overwhelming. Did you consider the fact that there are more 5D Mark III's out there than D800's? Additionally, do you know Canon and Nikon production volume capabilities? You're making this conclusion because you see store shelves? Wow. Look at the overall market. Canon dominates Nikon in overall market. Maybe you are right, not in these particular two cameras, but your viewpoint is quite narrow and probably inaccurate.
> [/quote



1. Logic?? I'm just speculating on the future price of a 5d3 based on limited info.
2. How do you know "there are more 5d3's out there than d800's"? Are there actual "units sold" numbers posted somewhere? Nikon states production target of 30k d800s/ month...canon doesn't provide that info.
3. Canon does not dominate Nikon in higher end dslr market...they did, but not anymore. 
4. "I see store shelves"...and I talk to store sales guys who say the interest in the d800 is higher than the 5d3.

Bottom line, both companies recently announced the sale of their 70 millionth lens, AND, the time it took each company to go from 65 million to 70 million was similar. So, IMO, this is a good indication that market share, resources, production capabilities, unit volumes..etc are pretty comparable between the two when discussing dslr's.


----------



## kalmiya (Jul 4, 2012)

Now the interesting question is - how much it'll be end of 2013... or 2014...


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 4, 2012)

Sheedoe, thanks for those links. I'm now more optimistic that I may purchase a Mark III by the end of the year.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2012)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Sheedoe, thanks for those links. I'm now more optimistic that I may purchase a Mark III by the end of the year.



Also noticed a $4400 5d mark iii deal on adorama (from ken rockwell site) that includes the 24-105 AND 50 1.4 along with a canon backpack and 32gb extreme pro sd card.

http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3KA.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflAID021866


----------



## xps (Jul 4, 2012)

DB said:


> The new 5D3 is now available for 2,999 euros from a reliable online retailer (I've purchased L lenses from this eBay outlet e.g. got my new 24-70mm f/2.8L for €1,039 at the start of the year) - see link below:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/g-CANON-EOS-5D-Mark-III-MIII-M-III-GARANTIE-EUROPA-4-YAHRE-NEU-/180918676722?pt=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Digitalkameras&hash=item2a1f97ecf2#ht_5553wt_1372
> 
> That's a _500 euro_ or _630 dollar _(US$) *drop* in just a couple of months from launch (includes a 4-Year Warranty).



Be careful! 
My best friend ordered one @ the sensational price of 2999 € (3760$) . And he is still waiting. The seller is not able to deliver the camera, although it was in store! He has to wait 8-12 weeks. Now he tries to get his money back... NO Eos 5D III for his southamerica trip 
Our biggest local dealer (who is the chairman of our local photo club) has told me that there are many grey-imported cameras along, where Canon refuses guarantee repairs.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

xps, off-topic but I love that gear lineup!


----------



## ablearcher (Jul 4, 2012)

I think we'll see some sales (around $200) and/or rebates on MKIII at Christmas time. The official price drop will likely happen around spring of 2013 (most likely in the range of $300).

I wish Nikon was faster with meeting demand on D800 and having it in stock. Thats the only chance to see price adjustments on MKIII sooner. At this point MKIII is available in pretty much any store I look at localy, but D800 remains mostly on back order or out of stock. There is no point for Canon to even look at price change for MKIII at this point as real life availability of their competitor is simply not there. Once D800 becomes available then Canon will start losing some customers and maybe that will get them thinking in the right direction.

Canadian prices make me real sad especially considering that Nikon is able to offer same price for D800 as in US, but Canon charges Canadians extra $200 on top of their already high MSRP. So the price difference of D800 and MKIII in Canada is $700. At this point i am not jumping ship and buying D800, but i am not upgrading to Canon FF either. Regardless, I doubt that Canon Canada will ever get my cash with this pricing.


----------



## DB (Jul 4, 2012)

Canon need to add the 5D3 to the *discontinued list* asap....then it's price will skyrocket to $5,000+


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

DB said:


> Canon need to add the 5D3 to the *discontinued list* asap....then it's price will skyrocket to $5,000+



What discontinued camera of Canon's is more than the original price? The 1Ds III, 1Ds II are both much, much lower. The 5D Mark II is lower. The 1D Mark IV is lower. ??


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 4, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> The 5D3 can now be had for $3079. So end of this year, I'm predicting $2900 or less on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-22-3MP-Digital-Camera-Body-/400307522467?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item5d34300ba3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Body-22-3MP-Digital-Camera-/221018005874?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item3375b32172



I have nothing against the sellers on eBay (as I am one myself) nor am I calling them dishonest, but I would have a really hard time spending $3100.00 on something through eBay. For something of that cost I would rather deal with a known dealer (B&H, Adorama...) or someone local. I usualy find that the extra money "saved" is not worth it if you ever have a problem. 

Thankfully, even if you do have a warranty issue, you can send it straight to Canon, but who knows if the camera you are buying for $3100.00 isn't a refurb or worse? 

D


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> sheedoe said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D3 can now be had for $3079. So end of this year, I'm predicting $2900 or less on eBay.
> ...



Did some research and found this thread. Seems that "BigValueInc" and "Electronics Valley" are the same place and, if you read through the thread, they are selling 'imported' Pentax cameras with their *own* warranty, so I wouldn't expect the Canon models to be any different.

http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/pentax-k-5/159020-k-5-ebay-1048-a-2.html


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

I only buy from sellers on ebay who have a 14 or more days return policy. If there is no return policy I simply will not purchase it. To me, there is a reason they have a no return policy. They're not sellling things to satisfy customers and doing it for business; they just want to get rid of whatever they have. I bought a lens from a guy on ebay and he said to try out at home, and if it's not what I want, return it for no problem. He had a huge track record and I spoke to him on the phone. That's the seller you want.


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 4, 2012)

ablearcher said:


> I think we'll see some sales (around $200) and/or rebates on MKIII at Christmas time. The official price drop will likely happen around spring of 2013 (most likely in the range of $300).



I don't see the "official" price dropping at all until the 5D mark IV comes out (if there even will ever be a 5D4). The 7D is still listed at $1699.00, even though you can buy it through B & H for $1549.00. The lowest I have ever seen the 7D (through B & H) was $1300.00 and that was a couple of months ago. The 5D3 is the "thing" right now, so I don't see the price dropping past $3000.00 through a reputable dealer any time soon.

This isn't to say that the price won't drop through some retailers but the "official" price will remain until it is replaced with another camera body or discontinued.

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 4, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > sheedoe said:
> ...



Um, yeah I would have to say no to that one. If a $3000.00 camera comes with a warranty that you HAVE to return to the place of purchase to honor, no thanks.

I will never again deal with a repair shop other than Canon. I got majorly screwed from a local repair shop and never again will I let anyone other than Canon touch my equipment, regardless if it is still under warranty or not!

Again, my experience shows that if the deal sounds too good to be true, it usually is!

D


----------



## nonac (Jul 4, 2012)

If you shop around and look for cash back, rebates, etc, you can get a decent deal now. I ordered one Monday from Crutchfield, looking for all the discounts I could muster. I ordered the kit with the 24-105. The price was $4,299, free shipping, no sales tax. I signed up with a crutchfield account which gave me 5% cash back ($215) to spend at Crutchfield at another time (does not expire). I also linked to Crutchfield through ebates which gets me 2.5% cash back ($107.50). Finally a made the purchase with my Amex card which doubles the warranty on the purchase and gives me another 1% reward ($43.00). In sum the camera kit will be $4,299-365.50= $3,933.50 and I have a two year warranty. Plus, the camera was in stock and according to UPS will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## sheedoe (Jul 4, 2012)

This is how I look at it. If I save $500 and have no warranty, I can use that $500 towards repair if needed. But the chance of a new camera needing repair within 1 year of use is very rare, so I rather take that risk and save the money. And its ever more rare to have a repair within a year costing more than $500. 
The cameras they sell are probably imported, but they are made in the same Canon factory, the same way as the USA models. And ofcourse, they offer a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

nonac said:


> If you shop around and look for cash back, rebates, etc, you can get a decent deal now. I ordered one Monday from Crutchfield, looking for all the discounts I could muster. I ordered the kit with the 24-105. The price was $4,299, free shipping, no sales tax. I signed up with a crutchfield account which gave me 5% cash back ($215) to spend at Crutchfield at another time (does not expire). I also linked to Crutchfield through ebates which gets me 2.5% cash back ($107.50). Finally a made the purchase with my Amex card which doubles the warranty on the purchase and gives me another 1% reward ($43.00). In sum the camera kit will be $4,299-365.50= $3,933.50 and I have a two year warranty. Plus, the camera was in stock and according to UPS will be arriving tomorrow.



You'll love it. I've had it for 2 months now and I'm still learning things it can do well, such as HDR and Multi-exposure, and it has the ISO safety shift and Min shutter speed the 1D4 has. I found it last night.


----------



## nonac (Jul 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > If you shop around and look for cash back, rebates, etc, you can get a decent deal now. I ordered one Monday from Crutchfield, looking for all the discounts I could muster. I ordered the kit with the 24-105. The price was $4,299, free shipping, no sales tax. I signed up with a crutchfield account which gave me 5% cash back ($215) to spend at Crutchfield at another time (does not expire). I also linked to Crutchfield through ebates which gets me 2.5% cash back ($107.50). Finally a made the purchase with my Amex card which doubles the warranty on the purchase and gives me another 1% reward ($43.00). In sum the camera kit will be $4,299-365.50= $3,933.50 and I have a two year warranty. Plus, the camera was in stock and according to UPS will be arriving tomorrow.
> ...



I cant wait. I'll be camping out by the door tomorrow waiting on the UPS man to arrive! I've been reading away on the manual that I downloaded from Canon's site in preperation for all of the new things to figure out. .


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

The advantage I see over the 1Ds III is that the 5D III doesn't do anything bad. The 1Ds III can get a bit overly noisy above ISO 1600 but the 5D III doesn't. I really think it is slightly above the 1Ds III overall as a camera (1Ds III is better at ISO 50-200). You'll get exceptional IQ and resolution and the AF system is as good or better than the 7D. You will absolutely love the camera, I promise. I'd rank it 2nd best camera behind the 1D X, and ahead of the 1Ds III and 1D Mark IV overall.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 4, 2012)

This discussion of special deals, grey market, unofficial Canon dealers, etc., while interesting, is pretty much off-topic. 

The original question excluded special deals, rebates, etc. The point being that what an individual retailer may be charging for the 5DIII says absolutely nothing about what Canon's pricing policy is. These prices don't reflect a drop in price by Canon, but simply an effort by individual retailers to snap up a few extra sales. (And quite possibly gouge consumers by "upselling" the customer with warranties, worthless accessories, etc.) Some of the links posted here clearly stated that they were selling bodies from kits that they had split into two, for another example.

These kinds of "deals" are always available with almost every body and don't have any bearing on Canon's pricing policies. 

BTW, the D800 is #6 on Amazon's list and the 5DIII #10 as of a few minutes ago. (Both selling at their listed prices). NO, that doesn't mean Nikon is "kicking Canon's butt" or anything of the sort. It means both are continuing to show remarkable sales. Both companies have got to be very happy and there is no reason why either manufacturer should feel any pressure to lower their prices.

Expect some decent deals around Christmas if they need to boost fourth quarter revenues, but don't hold your breath for significant or permanent price cuts.


----------



## DB (Jul 4, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Canon need to add the 5D3 to the *discontinued list* asap....then it's price will skyrocket to $5,000+
> ...



1D mark IV was €4299 last month (new in main dealer), now you have to pay +25% from Hong Kong??

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Canon-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-BODY-ONLY-16-1-MP-Camera-DSLR-EXPRESS-DHL-SP-LIMITED-OFFER-/290570173096?pt=UK_CamerasPhoto_DigitalCameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item43a754faa8

That HK price is > €5000 and then because it's from outside the EU, another +23% in Sales Tax (Value Added Tax) + possibly Customs Duty too!! That brings the price up to well over €6,000 (US$7,500)


----------



## DB (Jul 4, 2012)

SCARCITY => Higher Price


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

DB,

Wow I didn't realize you were talking NEW. Yeah that's bad b/c as far as I know you cannot get a new 1Ds III or 1D 4 NEW from a US retailer. Ouch.


----------



## markd61 (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> I don't see the "official" price dropping at all until the 5D mark IV comes out (if there even will ever be a 5D4). The 7D is still listed at $1699.00, even though you can buy it through B & H for $1549.00. The lowest I have ever seen the 7D (through B & H) was $1300.00 and that was a couple of months ago. The 5D3 is the "thing" right now, so I don't see the price dropping past $3000.00 through a reputable dealer any time soon.
> 
> This isn't to say that the price won't drop through some retailers but the "official" price will remain until it is replaced with another camera body or discontinued.
> 
> D



This is the most accurate observation of the way the Manufacturers operate. 
A price drop is never publicized but unofficial "incentives" and rebates allow them to maintain the official price while managing inventory levels.
What everyone forgets is MSRP and MAP are guidelines issued by the manufacturer to retailers to (hopefully)add a little order to the marketplace. They cannot dictate price at all. Thus MSRP is "SUGGESTED RETAIL PRICE" and MAP is "MINIMUM ADVERTISED PRICE" that is the lowest price the dealers are permitted to advertise.

The actual selling price is determined by the retailer based upon the purchase price, manufacturers incentives and the competitive landscape.
The price that Canon gives to dealers could drop and be reflected in actual selling prices but Canon will never budge on MSRP.

On a different note I bought my mk3 from a local camera shop at MSRP because I want to support the really great local store I have the good fortune to have in my small town. I am also a full time pro and I selected the camera because I needed the improved AF over my mk2s. As a business decision it caused my a bit of trepidation as I had taken advantage of the flood of cheap mk2s on the used market. I am an architectural and commercial photographer so AF is not too important but over the past year I saw a sharp increase in jobs requiring AF in low light conditions so I took the plunge. 

As Ellis Vener noted in his review it should be compared to the 1DSmkIII replacement. It is so much more than the mk2 that I am perfectly pleased with the camera. As a former 1Ds owner I can attest to the fact that it adds the features from the 1Dseries without the weight penalty. The addition of the AF makes it well worth the price for me.


----------

